# what looks more like shit?



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

:uh: whats the most fuked up style right now, those dumbass mayates putting 28s on theyr 85 chevys or these dumbass mayates putting rusty old cragar looking ''swangas'' :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I like swangas on certain rides, like the 82 riv drop top the guy was selling last month in classifieds, would look tight with them on it..


----------



## PL_Sur13 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *:uh: whats the most fuked up style right now, those dumbass mayates putting 28s on theyr 85 chevys or these dumbass mayates putting rusty old cragar looking ''swangas'' :uh:
> [snapback]3009369[/snapback]​*



what are swangas post pic ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *:uh: whats the most fuked up style right now, those dumbass mayates putting 28s on theyr 85 chevys or these dumbass mayates putting rusty old cragar looking ''swangas'' :uh:
> [snapback]3009369[/snapback]​*


dont be closed minded carnal, respect all walks of car customizin i dout you would know the work it takes to get 26's on under a box chevy, and wut do you think they say about are 13's and juice?


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 16 2005, 06:06 PM
> *dont be closed minded carnal, respect all walks of car customizin i dout you would know the work it takes to get 26's on under a box chevy, and wut do you think they say about are 13's and juice?
> 
> [snapback]3009983[/snapback]​*


It takes about the same amount of work as it does to lift a 4x4 truck with a body lift. About 6 hours worth of work or so, the only other work involved is coming up with the cash to buy the stuff.

And anyways thats besides the point, respect everybody for what they do to their cars. Just because its not what you or I like does not make it wrong. The people lifting their rides are doing the same things we as Lowriders are doing, thats changing a stock riding and building it to how we want to build it, or how they want to build it. Either way its a form of expression, just because its not our thing or because we dont like it does not mean they shouldnt get respect for doing their thing.

Now as for what they say about 13's and juice? If they say anything negative, then they dont deserve the repect. If there is a hotrod guy that does not respect the 4x4 builder, or the 4x4 builder that does not respect the lowrider, or the street rodder that does not respect the donks or the swangers or the jacked up box's, then they can go fuck themselves. 

People that dont have respect for what other people do to their rides are not real riders of their hobby, the hobby being building custom automobiles. It does not matter what we build, building cars or trucks and any one of many thousands of styles we are all doing it for the same cause.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe (Nov 29, 2004)

ditto


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Apr 16 2005, 06:29 PM
> *
> 
> Now as for what they say about 13's and juice? If they say anything negative, then they dont deserve the repect.  If there is a hotrod guy that does not respect the 4x4 builder, or the 4x4 builder that does not respect the lowrider, or the street rodder that does not respect the donks or the swangers or the jacked up box's, then they can go fuck themselves.
> ...


exactly like i said have respect for all walks of car customizin


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 16 2005, 07:06 PM
> *dont be closed minded carnal, respect all walks of car customizin i dout you would know the work it takes to get 26's on under a box chevy, and wut do you think they say about are 13's and juice?
> 
> [snapback]3009983[/snapback]​*


they have no place to talk about 13's and juice because 13's and juice have been around for years and will always be around.But big rims on a box chevy is just a fad that probably wont last long.Even if they dont like small rims they still need to respect what true lowriders are suppose to be like.the big rim fad didnt even exist until a couple years ago and they think that their big rims on a box chevy looks better then a tradition thats been around for years and will be around forever.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlayOnPlayaz_@Apr 16 2005, 08:08 PM
> *they have no place to talk about 13's and juice because 13's and juice have been around for years and will always be around.But big rims on a box chevy is just a fad that probably wont last long.Even if they dont like small rims they still need to respect what true lowriders are suppose to be like.the big rim fad didnt even exist until a couple years ago and they think that their big rims on a box chevy looks better then a tradition thats been around for years and will be around forever.
> [snapback]3010118[/snapback]​*


I agree.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

big rims are not going anywhere. its here to stay. I cant see how its a fad because i dont know anybody that will ever go back to 13's or 14's on a stock car unless it has juice in it. That is the only way i would ever roll 13's or 14's. Big rims are here to stay just like lowriding is not going away. Shit i remember when i had a car on switches and fools were trying to tell me that is a waste of money, now look at it, the same people with lows are talking shit about cats with big rims, funny how quick yall forget that once apon a time lo lo's were considered trash.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Apr 16 2005, 09:43 PM
> *big rims are not going anywhere. its here to stay. I cant see how its a fad because i dont know anybody that will ever go back to 13's or 14's on a stock car unless it has juice in it. That is the only way i would ever roll 13's or 14's. Big rims are here to stay just like lowriding is not going away. Shit i remember when i had a car on switches and fools were trying to tell me that is a waste of money, now look at it, the same people with lows are talking shit about cats with big rims, funny how quick yall forget that once apon a time lo lo's were considered trash.
> [snapback]3010388[/snapback]​*


Sorry most of the guys I know runnin rims too big for there car are shit talkin mutherfuckers, I have no respect for them, always sayin im ridin 14 cause I cant afford big rims fuck that.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

maybe so, but thats them cats, me i respect both sides cause i have had both kinds and i appreciate the work that is put into both kinds to look nice. Now for example, i dont like cars on big rims that are jacked way the fuck up like that damn roadmaster and that funny looking cutty/mc car. Them big rims can tuck and should tuck, or they look dumb, but thats just my 2 cents. And if you look at all the oldschool caprices on 26 inch rims, all of the rides, rims tuck and are tastefully done. That is what looks good.


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

Tastefully done is the key. Originally, big rims were for euro luxury cars such as 19s on a s class, or 850 or even some 18s on a m3. Now for all those cats talking about people riding 13s cause they can't afford big rims, how many of them can afford the s class or ls430 os 850il that those rims were originally intended for. 8000 on a 1500 dollar load is kind of ass backwards. However, tuck them bitches, and ride at a reasonable height, it takes some serious customizing to do that.
Hell Foose puts em big on cars older than that, so does troy and boyd, but they don't look like monster trucks.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Apr 16 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Tastefully done is the key. Originally, big rims were for euro luxury cars such as 19s on a s class, or 850 or even some 18s on a m3. Now for all those cats talking about people riding 13s cause they can't afford big rims, how many of them can afford the s class or ls430 os 850il that those rims were originally intended for. 8000 on a 1500 dollar load is kind of ass backwards. However, tuck them bitches, and ride at a reasonable height, it takes some serious customizing to do that.
> Hell Foose puts em big on cars older than that, so does troy and boyd, but they don't look like monster trucks.
> [snapback]3010691[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

Box caprices on big rims to ****** have become like white boys with suped up hondas everyone has one


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

respect these nutts :angry:


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: big rim everyone has em u seen em everywere u go at every stop light but how often do u see a little 13 inch wire wheel up on the air on 3 theres some people that havent even seen it in person and plus lil rims give the car a mean look


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Apr 16 2005, 06:06 PM
> *dont be closed minded carnal, respect all walks of car customizin i dout you would know the work it takes to get 26's on under a box chevy, and wut do you think they say about are 13's and juice?
> 
> [snapback]3009983[/snapback]​*


  first of all im not your carnal, second,putting 28s on a box'' chevy isnt customizing in my opinion,its vandalism,and third i dont give a fuk how much work it takes to put 26s on a box chevy it takes alot of work to build a car out of human shit but that dont make it cool


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 16 2005, 08:43 PM
> *:uh: whats the most fuked up style right now, those dumbass mayates putting 28s on theyr 85 chevys or these dumbass mayates putting rusty old cragar looking ''swangas'' :uh:
> [snapback]3009369[/snapback]​*


If you hate them so much go tell them that what good does this topic do besides show that your a racist and a coward ?


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

suck my cock, :biggrin: i guess u have a 500$ box chevy on 6000$ 26' rims that u financed for 10 years :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Hahaha I got you right but you didnt get me , I dont own a box chevy or 26's.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 16 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Sorry most of the guys I know runnin rims too big for there car are shit talkin mutherfuckers, I have no respect for them, always sayin im ridin 14 cause I cant afford big rims fuck that.
> [snapback]3010479[/snapback]​*


Same up here,I say fuck 'em with big rims,I laugh at them cause they all run around up here with three rims and the spare tire cause they always get flats!!!!!
Big rims are a "wang"substitute anyway!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

here we go again ignorant motherfukers talkin shit bout other peoples creation. 4 all u dumb bitches that dont like big rims please awnser this question....y the fuck do u keep talkin about them and making new topics. u ni99az bring them up more than the owners of the cars.
about being a fad....ur wrong...ni99az from the south been puttin big rims on cars since the early 90'z...they werent 20 inches and up but whatever the biggest rim that was available they we're puttin em on the ride. example 30'z n lowz...thne the 16" knock off on vouges. but u close minded ignorant fools dont know that and wont understand it. u swear its new cuz u just gettin a taste of it cuz its on mtv now but big rims been around for a looong time.

then u got thefools that say "u have a 500.00 box on 6,000 rims" but u are the same asshole that has a 500 box with 20,000 of customizing...whats the differnce??? cuz in the end its still a 500.00 box no mtter what style u ride.

bottom line is that most of u ni99az have ur head so farup ur ass that all u do is talk shit!!!

just my .02`cents


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

2 inch white side walls on 13s or 14s look like poo to me


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM not a ******* monster truck site,tuck those rims and it's a low,but what we are talking about here is those ugly ass 1200 dollar G bodies with $8000 worth of rim and rubber sitting way up in the air,that is not a lowrider,just stop and think about it.


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

"swangas" can look decent on some cars. 26's look horrible on pretty much anything, even suvs and especially on cars.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Apr 23 2005, 11:58 AM
> *"swangas" can look decent on some cars.  26's look horrible on pretty much anything, even suvs and especially on cars.
> [snapback]3041057[/snapback]​*


I seen a 62 rag last weekend on supremes and that car looked hot!


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 23 2005, 09:09 AM
> * "wang"substitute
> [snapback]3040552[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

uh i do own a navigator on 24s, but im talkin bought those fuked up older model cars on 24s 26s ,those fukin tasteless 4x4 lookin mutherfukkers lookin all stupid, taking out a 30 year mortgage on those 26s so they can put em on theyr 500$ piece of shit 85 caprice!! p.s black fleetwoods on spokes are the best cars ever!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 23 2005, 11:45 AM
> * taking out a 30 year  mortgage on those 26s so they can put em on theyr 500$ piece of shit 85 caprice!!
> [snapback]3041284[/snapback]​*


then u got the fools that say "u have a 500.00 box on 6,000 rims" but u are the same asshole that has a 500 box with 20,000 of customizing...whats the differnce??? cuz in the end its still a 500.00 box no mtter what style u ride.


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 23 2005, 12:03 PM
> *then u got the fools that say "u have a 500.00 box on 6,000 rims" but u are the same asshole that has a 500 box with 20,000 of customizing...whats the differnce??? cuz in the end its still a 500.00 box no mtter what style u ride.
> [snapback]3041372[/snapback]​*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

its not about whats been around, or whats a real style evn, and whats a fad. The fact is, flat out, you cant look at any car with rims bigger than 20" in a serious way.Why would anyone do it for any reason besides just to be stupid.It could never look good.if you wanted to do something different,then why dont they run some billet 15"s or something,it wouldnt be a traditional lowrider style,but they would look freakin normal at least compared to 28" rims on a car with 20 inches of wheel well.its not just mayates either, people see that shit and think its cool, just like evrything else; food clothing music, you name it;It doesnt matter how good it actually is, its just whaterv gets worked into the mainstream, pop culture or whatever it may be. Just likes theres a million underground rappers that no one has heard of that I'd would rather listen to all day than to be paid to listen to the crap you hear on the radio.


But as far as I'm concerned, and 13-15" chropme wheel will look decent with the right tire.But I still run spokes,because they do look great, and because of the statment that it makes.


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 23 2005, 10:55 AM
> *THIS IS A LOWRIDER FORUM not a ******* monster truck site,tuck those rims and it's a low,but what we are talking about here is those ugly ass 1200 dollar G bodies with $8000 worth of rim and rubber sitting way up in the air,that is not a lowrider,just stop and think about it.
> [snapback]3041046[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: what he said


----------



## CrystalCutlass (Oct 20, 2002)

Lets not forget that LOWRIDER Mag is now creating a section for Caprices/G Bodies etc on 20's and up. Just lookin this months issue. So dont think its just a fad and it will go away.

I think it looks like ass, but it seems plenty of folks like it and do it, so as long as there is a following, it will continue.


----------



## TEXASLAC (Apr 25, 2005)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS A SELL OUT :thumbsdown:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 22 2005, 10:58 PM
> * suck my cock,  :biggrin: i guess u have a 500$ box chevy on 6000$ 26' rims that u financed for 10 years :biggrin:
> [snapback]3039717[/snapback]​*


is there any difference than taking a $400 cutlass and spending 5 ta 10gs on the paint rims and hydros. its no fukking difference.
u just need to put down the 40oz of HATERADE.


cuz thats all ya doing no matter how long u been lowridin


----------



## Shemp (Jul 4, 2004)

Someone enlighten me as to what a "swanga" is? 

I dont know all the lingo


----------



## Mr. Lucky (Apr 20, 2005)

They both make me wanna puke. :0


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shemp_@Apr 25 2005, 03:41 PM~
> *Someone enlighten me as to what a "swanga" is?
> 
> I dont know all the lingo
> [snapback]3050379[/snapback]​*


----------



## Shemp (Jul 4, 2004)

FUGLY!


----------



## FreddieD (Feb 2, 2004)

Respect the old school.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

then u got thefools that say "u have a 500.00 box on 6,000 rims" but u are the same asshole that has a 500 box with 20,000 of customizing...whats the differnce??? cuz in the end its still a 500.00 box no mtter what style u ride.

[snapback]3040725[/snapback]​[/quote]

yeah but most of those big rim cars would be worth $1000 if you took the rims off. The lo-lo's with the $20,000 of customizing are $7000-$8000 cars all day long without their rims. 

like you said customize, thats what lowriders are, customized

big rim cars are no different than building a mud truck, only it takes less talent to do.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> its not about whats been around, or whats a real style evn, and whats a fad. The fact is, flat out, you cant look at any car with rims bigger than 20" in a serious way.Why would anyone do it for any reason besides just to be stupid.
> 
> 
> I AGREE I GOT MY JUICED 84 LAC 14" DAYTON'S
> ...


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

whats up with all the ****** talk, your racist P.O.S. what does it matter what thier racial background is. in AZ all the hispanics do the same dumb shit


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

You have to realize its a new day. Old Vatos like myself would never put anything bigger than 14's on an old car. But most of these younger cats got a new style. I dont Agree with it but to each his own. You cant put all the blame on Blacks cause in Denver i see alot of young Chicanos putting 20's on 62's ,3's, and 4's. So dont ry to put it all on one race cause that is just ignorant. The younger crowd learnd by watching BET and MTV. I grew up in lows on the East side of Sacramento, Califas. And seen many styles but always rolled on 13's for rims and 14's for stocks. Got alot of Homies from all walks of life. Oh and i am Black by the way im just a product of a deeply Brown environment.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

it's all about the mind set of that person some people will put big rims on they cars just because everybody else does it and think it's cool but lets remember folks them 13's and 14's inch dayton's,zenith's and other rim company's started this whole thing and till this day gets much respect on the streets of america.
big rims on cars don't impress me not one bit cause it's something i can't relate to.
the lower the ride the better if it's juice or not small deep dish rims are the shit and always will be period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

> its not about whats been around, or whats a real style evn, and whats a fad. The fact is, flat out, you cant look at any car with rims bigger than 20" in a serious way.*Why* would anyone do it for any reason besides just to be stupid.
> 
> 
> Why not? What makes it look stupid? My car lincoln lays frame on 20's and I have a 84 cutlass that lays on 20's. Maybe if 20's came out a long time ago everyone would be ridin on them now. just think if wires never came out what would you be ridin on?


----------



## MADD_TRUK_DRIVA (Nov 21, 2005)

well....it basically boils down to this: you do what you like, and i'll do what i like...folks should stop hating on other folks' style and just......respect it...live and let live.....until next time, take care of yourselves, and each other :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

I ride 20's on a lifted 4x4 Dodge with mud tires. No one has ever told me that my truck looks like shit. I like lows with daytons as much as lows with swangas, or 20's shit looks good period. Except for the box's on 26's, thats just not my style.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shemp_@Apr 25 2005, 06:38 PM~3051468
> *FUGLY!
> *


second for swangas


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GotWeed&Sex?_@Apr 17 2005, 08:42 AM~3011467
> *Box caprices on big rims to ****** have become like white boys with suped up hondas everyone has one
> *



Yeah right on, racist boy :uh: :uh: ***


On another note though, whether it's 13's to 26's to swangas...if your putting $$$ into customizing your ride to look the way you want it to, then much props for not driving your ride aroung on some factorywheels looking like every other car on the road.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 22 2005, 11:58 PM~3039717
> * suck my cock,  :biggrin: i guess u have a 500$ box chevy on 6000$ 26' rims that u financed for 10 years :biggrin:
> *


10 yrs to pay off 6g's-you better get a new job


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

26's on a caprice or whatever is stupid. those belong on trucks which is even pushing it. but cars don't have the fenderwells for that. a 20" wheel on a caprice is cool but it still borders on looking stupid too.

swangas are just foolish for how much they cost. mcleans has them 30 spokes that look exactly the same


----------



## TXFLEETWOOD (Nov 29, 2005)

IM PUTTING SWANGERS ON MY DODGE DART :biggrin:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

yall some hatin ass ppl hatin on big rimz.Put it lyke dys.Cali roll on low lows down south we roll big rimz.And dont be talking about piece of shit carz.Because lets put for example, my friend has a monte that cost him $10,000 stock.And now it has 24s,interior,paint,system.So if he were to take all that out it would still be worth $10,000.So juss shut da fuk up 4real


----------



## TXFLEETWOOD (Nov 29, 2005)

:uh: ill give u ten bucks for it,


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Nov 25 2005, 11:28 AM~4273908
> *second for swangas
> *


THIRD for swangas


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

In my opinion. it doesn't matter what u like..me personally i don't like th 4x4 look. but to each his own. and as far as everyone who says th $500 car and the $20,000 lolo..isn't no diff. b/c dem boyz with the big rims spend just as much in the paint and interior and mobile video. and all

its their ride why all the hate.. me i'm working on my lowrider.. and when i get done with it i'm gonna build a impala(95-97) with like 23's hopefully if they fit right.. i like when they tuck... puts some bags on it and lift it when ya turn'n and put it back down... but 

TO EACH HIS/HER OWN.. why all the hate. big rim ryders do the same as lowriders, they customize. only real diff. is they ain't got dro's.


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL-


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Dec 1 2005, 05:49 PM~4315809
> * it i'm gonna build a impala(95-97) with like 23's hopefully if they fit right.. i like when they tuck... puts some bags on it and lift it when ya turn'n and put it back down... but
> *


I hope you are aware of the fact that theres no such car as a 97 Impala and you wont tuck shit with 23s


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 4 2005, 01:35 PM~4334152
> *I hope you are aware of the fact that theres no such car as a 97 Impala and you wont tuck shit with 23s
> *


 :roflmao: IMMA PUT SOME 12'WIRES ON MY 97 FLEETWOOD,


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

them swangas look like them 30 spoke cragers to me.....and paul wall said in that rides book they cost 4-10 gs....last i looked the cost 500 for a set...jus my 2 cents


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

yea my bad i meant 94-96, and as far as 23's they can tuck when sit'n just not ride'n. and thats what i want.. and by the way i said hopefully.. read u illiterate ass


----------



## inDaLab (Nov 24, 2005)

swangers symbolize respect!!!!!!! i take it u not from down bottom eventhough i dont like 13's or 14's i can respect those who ride em it looks nice on some rides just like 26's look good on some rides especially suv's and some cars but some are just clown shit , it goes both ways and o by the way my 2004 tahoe is sittin on 22's (zenetti) and im gonna put 18's or 19's on my 66 caprice i might put some swangers on it ....i got some 204 spoke players but i dont like em prefer daytons uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Apr 23 2005, 01:03 PM~3041372
> *then u got the fools that say "u have a 500.00 box on 6,000 rims" but u are the same asshole that has a 500 box with 20,000 of customizing...whats the differnce??? cuz in the end its still a 500.00 box no mtter what style u ride.
> *


The difference is, take the wheels off the "big wheel box" and all you have is a box. Most the cats I see, thats all they have is bucket on big wheels. A lowrider touches all aspects of the car. Not just wheels & tires.
Then its funny to watch 'em get a flat & take the wheels off til they save up for another $425+ tire... wannabe ballers... :roflmao:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inDaLab_@Dec 6 2005, 05:12 PM~4349980
> *swangers symbolize respect!!!!!!!*


swangas symbolize a lack in taste!!!!!!!
A guy in my car club brought up the idea of putting swangas on his juiced Town Car.... I started looking for some baby powder to smack the shit outta him. :angry:


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

yall youngins must dont remember the days when daytons were the price of 24"s and 26's and people were putting them on shit ass cuttys and impalas


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 7 2005, 04:09 PM~4357339
> *The difference is, take the wheels off the "big wheel box" and all you have is a box. Most the cats I see, thats all they have is bucket on big wheels. A lowrider touches all aspects of the car. Not just wheels & tires.
> Then its funny to watch 'em get a flat & take the wheels off til they save up for another $425+ tire... wannabe ballers... :roflmao:
> *



but was even more funnier is when u crash ur car that you put 10g in the body, then 8g in the undercarage. ANd then get in an accident and the insurance companies totals ur car out to 1200. But when a guys on 26s gets in an accident and gets in the same accident. He takes the rims off a sells them back to the shop or to someone else. and he is left with 6g to purchase a new car. :biggrin: :biggrin: TO each its own get over it and grow up.


----------



## TEXASSYNDICATE (Dec 8, 2005)

IMMA PUT SOME SWANGAS ON MY 99 HONDA CIVIC


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

thet both look shitty :thumbsdown:


----------



## sanantonioroller (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Dec 7 2005, 09:59 PM~4360194
> *but was even more funnier is when u crash ur car that you put 10g in the body, then 8g in the undercarage. ANd then get in an accident and the insurance companies totals ur car out to 1200. But when a guys on 26s gets in an accident and gets in the same accident. He takes the rims off a sells them back to the shop or to someone else. and he is left with 6g to purchase a new car.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  TO each its own get over it and grow up.
> *


Thats why you take out the appropriate insurance to cover that 10g in body work & 8g in the under carriage.
But first, it'd take a dumbass to put a vehicle that has recieved that much attention out on the street. If he spent that much on just the body & undies, he'll probably have about 40g's in the whole ride & that type of ride would probably be a trailer queen anyway.
So, lets be realistic. It doesn't take 10g to put a good, descent paint job on these buckets on big wheels, and if it does, they should've left that bucket where it was at,(unless its a classic).


----------



## demasiado (Nov 21, 2005)

oh gosh, here goes... fuck tradition, fuck what costs more, fuck what is more work, and fuck you for thinking that the color of you skin has ANYTHING to do with your taste, style, or car. It doesn't matter if its a 78 caddy on 13's and juice or a geo metro layin body on 22's that stick through the hood, a custom ride either looks good to you or it doesn't. It doesn't matter to the owner of the car whether you like it or not, they didn't build the car for you.
I kind of like the fact that there are so many different kinds of lowriders out there so that everyone isn't riding the same thing. I thought the idea behind customizing a car was to be different? Not to be like everyone else thats customizing. 

"Argueing on the internet is like the special olympics, even if you win you're still a retard."


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

Why do lowriders (the once most hated form of auto customization) have so much hate for other styles. IF you go to other car sites even big rim sites they still show love to lowriders. Also most of the people who critisize on this site, there cars aint half as nice as the ones they're hatin on. If you took off the big rims and put on 13's they would shit on yall cars. I am nuetral i can respect all types of whips. You have just as many rusty ass cutty on here with used 13's as you do raggedy ass caprices with dubs.


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

From now on they need to make a rule: If you post to hate on someones ride you gotta list all your mods and have pics to back it up.


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

lol i agree..... post... why the hate... .. CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!!.. :roflmao:


----------



## MISTERAK-47 (Dec 10, 2005)

DAMN THIS TOPIC IS OLD, I STARTED IT BACK IN 89 :uh:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Why people gotta be hating on rusty cragars? :tears:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

90 % of these people who are knockin swangs dont know shit about them- 500 a set??? thats 30's- not swangs- they dont even look the same- you cant buy them in stores-love em or hate em- i dont give a fuck- cragar didn't make swangas- weld did- they sold the patent to cragar in 81 and stopped production in 1984. Any big baller that got real change can come to h-town in 3rd ward and get a glass set of 4'z for 10 g'z- u aint got the nuts or cash to ride on swangs then keep riding 30's or daytonas or whatever cheap ass wheels u roll on- i could understand everyone knockin them since they cant afford to own a set- outsiders looking in. Like a wannabe g walking through the flea market flossing their cheap ass fake movado like it's a rolex- GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. alot of these boyz be hating up on here cuz they got no imagination and result to talking shit.A show car tricked out on swangs will always be worth more than a lo-lo on daytons- get wit tha program


----------



## TEXASSYNDICATE (Dec 8, 2005)

:uh: SORRY ***** BUT THATS TOO MUCH READING :uh: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

get off tha dope till u out of school so u dont hurt your eyes trying to read


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds like a hustla came to H-town w/ some Cragers, told ya'll their not really Cragers & that their worth 10G's and some dumbasses feel for it not knowing any better.
Now, so H-town won't sound stupid... They call the Cragers, Swangas... & now the $500 rims are 10G's...hoping the rest of the nation will jump stupid too.

Sorry, you can't sell me shit & tell me its sugar.


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 20 2005, 11:20 PM~4448264
> *Sounds like a hustla came to H-town w/ some Cragers, told ya'll their not really Cragers & that their worth 10G's and some dumbasses feel for it not knowing any better.
> Now, so H-town won't sound stupid... They call the Cragers, Swangas... & now the $500 rims are 10G's...hoping the rest of the nation will jump stupid too.
> 
> ...



elbows been a huge underground rim since they came out in the late 70's...in texas and florida thats all that was on lacs and old schools...but when florida went to d's we stayed on swangs...they aint cragars they weld wheels....boys hate but everyone nation wide has always known that texas been about candy swangs,chops and pop trunks with bang....ask anyone that was in the loop from the early 90's...this shit didnt just start up its a way of life....holla

you ever see a cragar that looked like this


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Looks like a Crager w/ the center pushed out further. :dunno: 
Still not worth 10G's :roflmao:


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

83's and 84's are old caddy cragers, 83's are rare, but 84's are nearly impossible to find


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 21 2005, 08:59 AM~4450520
> *Looks like a Crager w/ the center pushed out further. :dunno:
> Still not worth 10G's :roflmao:
> *


I agree, but they are still my favorite spoked wheel.


----------



## MRBROUGHAM (Dec 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Airbags on old cars or any car suck too. And Spinning rims thats the worst.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

<------'94 Nissan Hardbody - Molded hood, molded in rollpan, walk through cab, full candy paint with patterns, engraved windshield, electric moonroof, 2)punch 15" dvc's 13X7's and a Pro Hopper 2 pump with 5 Group 31's


----------



## MRBROUGHAM (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 21 2005, 09:36 PM~4456555
> *<------'94 Nissan Hardbody - Molded hood, molded in rollpan, walk through cab, full candy paint with patterns, engraved windshield, electric moonroof, 2)punch 15" dvc's 13X7's and a Pro Hopper 2 pump with 5 Group 31's
> *


 WHO CARES???? :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by immortalsouljah_@Dec 11 2005, 01:17 PM~4383798
> *From now on they need to make a rule: If you post to hate on someones ride you gotta list all your mods and have pics to back it up.
> *


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

This post is pointless. Why dont we just have a pissing contest to see who can piss the farthest, it will serve the same purpose.


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm, i guess its the donks? :0


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 22 2005, 10:39 PM~3039398
> * first of all im not your carnal, second,putting 28s on a box'' chevy isnt customizing in my opinion,its vandalism,and third i dont give a fuk how much work it takes to put 26s on  a box chevy it takes alot of work to build a car out of human shit but that dont make it cool
> *


 :biggrin: that was a good one


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

you muthafukas are stupid to argue over somebody else's shit, the whole point of building a car is to suit your own personal taste, yea you can take the dro's and wires off a 64SS Impala that you just spent 20g's building yea its gonna be worth about 7-8g's but thats a few thousand short of the 20g's think I don't know shit sit down and watch Barrett-Jackson and see what ORIGINAL goes for, as far as the "boxes" on big wheels I agree some of them look like shit when they raised so fukkin high you need a ladder to get in, BUT like it was said before you build for you and they build for themselve too, 'cause ther are quiet a few lo-lo's I done seen with so jacked ass high dollar work done on'em,but hey just remeber this "if you like it I love it", P.S. maybe people put the big wheels on the boxes/ cutty's/ regals be cause thats the style of car they like, what you gon' say when they do it to a 60 series impala. just my $.02


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N_@Apr 19 2006, 12:22 PM~5272468
> *:biggrin: that was a good one
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


you're a fool


----------



## THEEUNBANABLETEXAN (Apr 24, 2006)

:uh: GET OFF MY COCK :uh:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Dec 20 2005, 09:56 PM~4448579
> *you ever see a cragar that looked like this
> *


luckily no.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

for thoes who think cragers an 84z are the same shit ya make me sick ! theres a big diffrence . ****** will kill for them 84z you cant just roll on yo salb shit u gotta stay strap if not u wont last a week on ur slab . respecte this texas way of life .its hard to find a car on 84z . ya go to www.rolin84z.com ya will see what im talkin bout .but my opinon chevy boxes on 20 or 22 is cool . but 27 shit ya lost ya mind but shit do what ya gotta do


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Donk or Slab, hmmmm.......... Gimme Slabs!

Orange








Blue








Red


----------



## MAYATEPOWER (Apr 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR.UNBANABLETEXAN (May 20, 2006)




----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

goood thing they dont make 26" swangas
























































yet.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

both styles are very popular in the area that they are in. being that i'm not from houston i don't like swangas, and being that i'm not from miami i don't like donks but 2 each his own. i don't wanna hate just 2 hate, them southern boys doing their thing in their own way :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i really dont care for swangs or big rims on box chevys but i woudnt say its ugly or hate on em cuz diversity what makes customizing cars fun. i prolly woudnt like 13s if every single custom car in every city had em.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by immortalsouljah_@Dec 11 2005, 01:15 PM~4383793
> *most of the people who critisize on this site, there cars aint half as nice as the ones they're hatin on.
> *


Thank you


----------



## 1960 chevy (Apr 26, 2006)

Everybody got they own style i like donks and lo-los and the message board that i be on dont be talkin shit bout lo-los they love them but see some pplz on this site are haters we dont be talkin shit and hatin like on here(not everyone just certain ppl so dont bitch about it)


----------



## 1960 chevy (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 21 2006, 03:04 PM~5286839
> *you muthafukas are stupid to argue over somebody else's shit, the whole point of building a car is to suit your own personal taste, yea you can take the dro's and wires off a 64SS Impala that you just spent 20g's building yea its gonna be worth about 7-8g's but thats a few thousand short of the 20g's think I don't know shit sit down and watch Barrett-Jackson and see what ORIGINAL goes for, as far as the "boxes" on big wheels I agree some of them look like shit when they raised so fukkin high you need a ladder to get in, BUT like it was said before you build for you and they  build for themselve too, 'cause ther are quiet a few lo-lo's I done seen with so jacked ass high dollar work done on'em,but hey just remeber this "if you like it I love it", P.S. maybe people put the big wheels on the boxes/ cutty's/ regals be cause thats the style of car they like, what you gon' say when they do it to a 60 series impala. just my $.02
> *


like this


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

lowridering is lifestyle and all about tradition. not like the rest of all these bandwangon ****. i bet the guys that have them big rims and shit had a lowrider when they were "cool" and mainstream on music video.


----------



## 1960 chevy (Apr 26, 2006)

nah we still think lo-los are koo and they always will be


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@May 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5506241
> *lowridering is lifestyle and all about tradition. not like the rest of all these bandwangon ****. i bet the guys that have them big rims and shit had a lowrider when they were "cool" and mainstream on music video.
> *


and ridin swangs isnt lifesyle or a tradition? ask anyone from texas. big rims on cars is a fad and will die out eventually as eveyone is gettin them.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

nobody said anything about finishing off a swanga ride with the candy and neon in the trunk with a cont kit out back...its not a lowrider look at all its a wannabe pimp look...and the rims are hot so someone can stand in the parking lot of carringtons or breakers and talk about how much they spent on thier rims...when they know they stole them from some joker...follow one of these rides home as they pull in to thier mommas house and they sit on the porch polishing their grill wishing they had 10 bucks to get a mobile boost card from sunnys food store....why does this site always bash other rides...just let them die and laugh years later...just like we can now...call your boy up, we all have one that we know or we were him, that had the mini truck in the late 80's early 90's...swangas and donks are not trying to be lowriders...they want the biggest flash, thats the same guy that wants $200 armani jeans and not $20 dickies....who gives a fuck let him cruise on...


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

now in houston i wonder what the next look will be with the large number of new guest...that overstayed there welcome...the 504 boys. New orleans is braids and houston is shaved...all the cars with lousianna plates have big as chrome stickers going down the cars. like i want to see buick in 12 inch letters in chrome on my ride...wtf???? i guess if you want your ragged ass paint faded rusted out 1987 park ave to shine for 20 bucks put some chrome sticers down the side...how do you think they get them to shine...yes i have seen it...windex on chrome sticer on the side of the car, gives the chrome the extra pop....hahahaha


----------

